# looking for a golf partner in the north east



## snell (Apr 19, 2013)

Areet lads.

Been messing about with golf the past year. But this year I wanna make a proper go of it. Im sick of having a round every other month. Only problem is none of my mates wanna commit to a membership....so just  wondering if theres anyone else im the north east in the same predicament whos looking for a playing partner?


----------



## snell (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi.

Im after a golf partner in the NE region of the uk. Sick of playing the odd round here and there. 

Anyone else in the NE after a playing partner?


----------



## CliveW (Apr 20, 2013)

snell said:



			Hi.

Im after a golf partner in the NE region of the uk. QUOTE]

The NE Region of the UK is Inverness/Nairn.  

Click to expand...


----------



## snell (Apr 20, 2013)

Whoops I meant England sorry


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 20, 2013)

There's a decent north east contingent around here with quite a few meets, they'll be along shortly to help.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 20, 2013)

There are lads dotted all over the north east on here. I'm at Stocksfield and your welcome to come along for a game.

As already said, we get together once a month and play different courses and the more the merrier


----------



## Lump (Apr 20, 2013)

snell said:



			Areet lads.

Been messing about with golf the past year. But this year I wanna make a proper go of it. Im sick of having a round every other month. Only problem is none of my mates wanna commit to a membership....so just  wondering if theres anyone else im the north east in the same predicament whos looking for a playing partner?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be afraid to just join a club by yourself. I did exactly the same thing 3-4 years ago. It was the best thing I ever did. You will soon make new friends and find yourself a group to play with.
Golfers are very friendly folk.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lump said:



			Don't be afraid to just join a club by yourself. I did exactly the same thing 3-4 years ago. It was the best thing I ever did. You will soon make new friends and find yourself a group to play with.
Golfers are very friendly folk.
		
Click to expand...

Well said that man that's a great point! :thup:


----------



## snell (Apr 20, 2013)

cheers for the replies.

as for joining a club by myself.......im very unsure about this. Mainly because its alot of money to put down to spend a year slugging away by myself lol


----------



## Wayman (Apr 21, 2013)

snell 
if you click community at top of page
then groups
there is a NE group 
join it!

as kev says we meet once a month and its good banter with good lads your more than welcome

im a member at wearside give me a shout if you want a game more than welcome


----------



## snell (Apr 21, 2013)

Wayman said:



			snell 
if you click community at top of page
then groups
there is a NE group 
join it!

as kev says we meet once a month and its good banter with good lads your more than welcome

im a member at wearside give me a shout if you want a game more than welcome
		
Click to expand...

cheers pal ill give it a look.

Think ill wait a bit before asking you for a round, with you being a 5 handicapper


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2013)

snell said:



			Think ill wait a bit before asking you for a round, with you being a 5 handicapper 

Click to expand...

I used to think like this but don't limit yourself to high handicappers. I've learned a lot about course management from watching better players in competitions. You learn that they don't have picture perfect swings, they do hit many mi***** but they control the errors and get the ball around more sensibly.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 29, 2013)

snell said:



			Think ill wait a bit before asking you for a round, with you being a 5 handicapper
		
Click to expand...

Afraid you're in the wrong place, we're all Cat 1 golfers on this forum.


----------



## Cherry13 (May 5, 2013)

Would highly recommend the forum meets, great for the game, even as a high hcap. 

Where you a member? I'm up at Boldon if fancy a round there!


----------

